# Ventilation



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have done a pretty fair search of old threads. I need to figure out what I will do for ventilation. I am planing on an underground area of about 8' x 8' x 20'. Proabably 4 adults and a kid or 2. I know bigger is better but this is a start.

I was looking at using a 12v system with solar charging. How many of these fans would I need. Boat 4" DetMar Marine 12 Volt Tunnel Blower 50-41841: eBay Motors (item 400101042672 end time Jul-31-10 20:19:47 PDT) I see people like bob using wat looks like 4" pvc pipe.

I also thought about going with 12 inch pipe and solar powered attic fans. Any thoughts.

Also I have tried to find the hand crank fans on ebay. What are they callled?

Thanks all


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I have done a pretty fair search of old threads. I need to figure out what I will do for ventilation. I am planing on an underground area of about 8' x 8' x 20'. Proabably 4 adults and a kid or 2. I know bigger is better but this is a start.
> 
> I was looking at using a 12v system with solar charging. How many of these fans would I need.
> 
> ...


Stick with the 4" pipe, 12" would be to cumbersome for shelter applications. I've tried the solar attic fans also with 12" down to 4" sheet metal reducers, not to efficient.
You'll have to do a search for 'hand-cranked blower' for the hand ventilation unit. It took me a couple of years to find mine. 
I've tried the 12v dc in-line fans, but, they will not pull air through a filtering material system. I ended up using a in-line 120v ac fans driven by an inverter with batteries. You can use a 12v in-line fan for discharge.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I know, never skimp when your life depends on it, but here is a simple ventilation unit made from plywood:

App. E: How to Make a Homemade Piston Pump - Nuclear War Survival Skills



> The volumetric and durability tests summarized below are proof that this homemade Plywood Double-Action Piston Pump is better than most hand-cranked centrifugal blowers for supplying a shelter with outdoor air through typical air-intake and exhaust pipes- especially when the ventilation system contains a filter and/or blast valves.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

As hand crank blowers go how about a hand crank blacksmith blower? They seem to be quite common.:scratch


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

sailaway said:


> As hand crank blowers go how about a hand crank blacksmith blower? They seem to be quite common.:scratch


 The first one I bought was a old Buffalo Forge blacksmith blower, unfortunately, they are hard to adapt to larger piping, the one I have now had large flanges and couplings and a base plate.
I didn't pay much more for this one.


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

i went a diff route than you i basically went with the Utah shelter Andiar/Luwa ventilation system with a few extras tied into the shelter ventilation system part of the system is a couple units design by EZbreathe company that removes all mositure and other things from the air along keeping the inside of the shelter dry and mold free then i add a regular automatic electrical ventilation system to the line that can be turned on and off as it need to automaticlly to draw the air into the shelter dureing peacetime when the shelter is beening used as a home along with the small exhuast fan system over the stove to automaticlly draw the cooking smells up into the exhuast part of the outgoing air of the shelter air cycle system ..with each unit haveing there own bult in cutout lever to shut down the system as it need ..

the biggest problem i had was getting the whole thing tied into togerther and have them work as they should..

dureing a full scale attack the whole system is shut down for the basic time frame of 6 to 12 hours or more to make sure everything that has been burnt or is burning the toxic fumes are not beening draw into the shelter filtering system and clogging the filters up with ash and other items..


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

hank2222 said:


> i went a diff route than you i basically went with the Utah shelter Andiar/Luwa ventilation system with a few extras tied into the shelter ventilation system part of the system is a couple units design by EZbreathe company that removes all mositure and other things from the air along keeping the inside of the shelter dry and mold free then i add a regular automatic electrical ventilation system to the line that can be turned on and off as it need to automaticlly to draw the air into the shelter dureing peacetime when the shelter is beening used as a home along with the small exhuast fan system over the stove to automaticlly draw the cooking smells up into the exhuast part of the outgoing air of the shelter air cycle system ..with each unit haveing there own bult in cutout lever to shut down the system as it need ..
> 
> the biggest problem i had was getting the whole thing tied into togerther and have them work as they should..
> 
> dureing a full scale attack the whole system is shut down for the basic time frame of 6 to 12 hours or more to make sure everything that has been burnt or is burning the toxic fumes are not beening draw into the shelter filtering system and clogging the filters up with ash and other items..


 Hank2222 that is a very nice system for sure, but, as usual if you know me by my posts, I like to build the equipment myself.
The filter system I have in place runs for 8hrs 7 days a week, basically on a timer, also keeping the 'pit' air circulated and somewhat dry. I also have my grow lights on the same circuit to provide light for the air filtering plants. The average temp is just under 72 deg and humidity around 65%.
By the way the mushroom growing is coming along just fine and the plants seem to be thriving.
I have not installed a exhaust fan as of yet, and the intake fan seems to be doing just fine so far.
*Hank2222 posts some photos of your unit, I would like to see how it is installed.*


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

i writeing a book about the building a underground tank home and i going to have to start takeing photos soon for the book i post a few then.. i going to put some 3.d drawing of the ventilation system soon .. i just trying to get the couple of the smaller details worked out to show a better layout of the system..


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input guy's. I wandered off for a few days. I have been doing a little more planning and research. I was going to ask about timers, how long to run ventilation and if anyone had done a range hood to get rid of cooking fumes. I had not worked out cooking yet coleman stove or propane e.t.c. I am sure there is a post here for that also. I am concerned about the noise from fans, both inside and out. Have you worked that out?

By the way since I live in a desert I don't think humidity and mold will be a problem. Am I wrong our humidity is about 12%?


----------

